# Freeloader from last night



## GBWhite (Dec 16, 2017)

Had this little guy show up and help itself to a feed last night.

For those wondering how big a meal a yearling can take...that's a full grown male mouse it it's belly.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 16, 2017)

Neat


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 16, 2017)

is that your drive through George? at least he chose the healthy option lol.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 16, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> is that your drive through George? at least he chose the healthy option lol.




Apparently so. Maybe I should just put up a "McGeorges" sign out the front because larger ones don't mind knocking off the odd chook now and then...lol.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 16, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> Apparently so. Maybe I should just put up a "McGeorges" sign out the front because larger ones don't mind knocking off the odd chook now and then...lol.


That would be "McGeorges" out the front and "GFC" (Georges Fried Chicken) out the back.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 16, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> That would be "McGeorges" out the front and "GFC" (Georges Fried Chicken) out the back.



Hahaha!!


----------



## Wally (Dec 16, 2017)

I had some freeloaders around where I used to live. They weren't pinching mice though. A tree change has been a nice experience.

Nice one George.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 16, 2017)

The only freeloader we have is a beardie. It keeps eating my veggie seedlings, but only in one bed. I think that garden bed is on its way to and from home, wherever that is.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 16, 2017)

Wish I had some freeloaders. Depending on the time of year, mice and rats become a big problem here. I used to have a Bobtail living under a bush in the garden that I would occasionally give quail eggs. Unfortunately one day I saw the poor fella squashed on the road. Now the eggs either go to my lizards or the compost heap.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 16, 2017)

We get mice at the end of grain season. And we have small skinks of some variety in the garden that help keep the bugs down in the veggie patch.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 16, 2017)

This free loader visits my outdoor woody colony every night. She'll never have an impact on the population so it's all good.


----------



## Tyloop (Dec 16, 2017)

Pretty snake!! I wouldn't mind that kind of freeloader down here 



Aussiepride83 said:


> This free loader visits my outdoor woody colony every night.


Geez is that a full bin?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah I converted an old 240 litre wheelie bin into a woody colony so I never have to buy feeder insects again. Had this colony going since 2012 now.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 19, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Yeah I converted an old 240 litre wheelie bin into a woody colony so I never have to buy feeder insects again. Had this colony going since 2012 now.
> View attachment 322252


How do you go about cleaning the bin out and doing a bedding change? My woodie tub builds up and needs a clean every couple of months.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 19, 2017)

Never clean the bin out mate... it just breaks down on its own with the help of the soldier flies that also breed in the bin and the heap of roly poly bugs I've thrown in there. I clean my indoor tubs out regularly though.


----------

